
Coronavirus clobbers Uber, leading to $1.8B quarterly loss - elsewhen
https://arstechnica.com/cars/2020/08/coronavirus-clobbers-uber-leading-to-1-8-billion-quarterly-loss/
======
sjtindell
It’s really “only” about $500-800 million more than an average quarter for
them. Very surprised to hear the ride business is actually barely profitable
and they are just pouring money into deliveries and self driving. Both of
those seem like absolute money pits, but I’d say the same about ride sharing.
It is an interesting point that when people go out less (less Uber) they order
more takeout (more UberEats). Nifty mechanic there.

------
waihtis
That is a staggering amount of money.

Considering Uber’s business model should be light on classic fixed costs, what
are the major cost driver(s) in play?

